# 478 vs 378 vs 458 vs 358?



## IzaMATEIza (Jun 9, 2015)

How do the four compare? I'm not entirely sure which of the four I actually am.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I know lots of people that like madhatter's compilation here 

...wait, you're new and can't see links. It's a sticky on the main Enneagram forum called "The 27 Tritype/Archetype Descriptions". The majority of differences will be caused by the nature of the individual components, so make sure you understand what it means to be a core 4, or to have a 7 fix, etc. The difference between a 358 and a 378 is that one has a 5 fix and the other has a 7, and the difference is exactly what you might expect from those differing leanings and their interplay with the other fixes.

I'm not a strong advocate of tritype, I'll admit that, but it's a little weird to me that you seem to be sure of your third (and weakest) fix but not your core or secondary fix. I always suggest figuring out your core first.


----------



## IzaMATEIza (Jun 9, 2015)

Never mind, I think I know what I am. I'm a 4w5 - 5w4 - 8w7.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Also, why the 6-skip?


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

0+n*1 said:


> Also, why the 6-skip?


^ Yeah, actually I thought this too


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a 845 tritype so I guess you can ask me about how it's like. I really cba to explain myself atm, or how it differs from the other types.


----------



## IzaMATEIza (Jun 9, 2015)

Okay... now that I know I'm a 458 would it be possible that you could tell me what you experiences of being an 845 are?


----------

